# Error on temporary visa issue date and its possible effects when applying for PR



## oyingwenya (Dec 13, 2020)

Colleagues l was issued a study visa from a SA embassy in my home country unfortunately it came with an error on the issue date ie 2019 instead of 2020 and l never noticed it when collecting the passport. The visa is the handwritten type, not the common machine typed one. Although l was allowed into SA just before the onset of covid, a kind official who processed my entry advised me to approach VFS for rectification to avoid any suspicions and inconveniences. I have tried to book for a TRP rectification/transfer within SA with no success as my permit number keeps being rejected. I have tried calling the VFS contact centre with no success, emails are not responded to since September last year. Although l have been able to use the visa for my banking, SARS etc my issue is l really want to apply for PR section 27b(SA graduates) and lm worried if this error will have any effect on the processing of my application for PR. I would really appreciate any advice from someone who has either encountered this issue. Does it matter anyway...worried that l may be wasting time left on my current visa or could waste money if l just go ahead and apply or travel back home yet it's probably not a big deal?


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

Did you apply in 2020? Just trying to make sure that 2019 is an actual error!


----------



## oyingwenya (Dec 13, 2020)

I applied in 2020, but issue date written is 2019 and that is the actual error.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Your permit in DHA's computer system should be fine. However, it is still best for you to rectify the error if you intend to leave and enter SA during this period. 

Can't you pay a visit to VFS in person if you cannot get hold of anyone to answer your question?


----------



## oyingwenya (Dec 13, 2020)

Many thanks for your response a4xiaoxiami, I bet l was a bit rattled by the advice/warning at the border! I have decided to go ahead with the application and leave everything else in God's hands. I can happily wait as l rarely travel, just wanted to exhaust all on my part of the application requirements.


----------



## PRPWarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

Foreign students who studied at South African universities and colleges under critical skills areas will no longer have the automatic permanent residency privilege, Home Affairs minister, Aaron Motsoaledi has said.

In the past, upon graduation, students could get permanent residency on the basis they were studying a critical skill.
However, South African Home Affairs ministry, through the immigration directive Number 2 of 2022, is withdrawing the blanket waiver dated April 21, 2016 in respect of graduates from South African tertiary institutions in critical skills.

“By virtue of the power vested in me by section 31 (2) of the Immigration Act, 2002, Act No 13 of 2002 (“The Act”), I hereby withdraw the blanket waiver which was granted on 21 April 2016, which waiver allowed foreign graduates at South African tertiary institution that studied towards degrees in the area of critical skills, to apply for a permanent residence permit without the need of first acquiring five years post qualification experience or the need to submit testimonials from employees,” the directive reads.


----------



## oyingwenya (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks brother, went onto the DHA website after seeing a copy doing rounds on whatsapp. Unfortunately this directive is not (yet) gazzeted as all others, please kindly share your source?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

oyingwenya said:


> Thanks brother, went onto the DHA website after seeing a copy doing rounds on whatsapp. Unfortunately this directive is not (yet) gazzeted as all others, please kindly share your source?


Sadly, it is true.

It you haven't sumitted your PR application before the end of January, you have to have a 5-year related working exprience before you can apply.


----------



## oyingwenya (Dec 13, 2020)

Well l still qualify bar the increased cost of having to join a professional association. My issue is that there are various versions of this letter with different factual errors but all not published on official DHA or VFS websites like any other official communications. Here is another version


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Look here:

Department of Home Affairs - WITHDRAWAL OF WAIVERS GRANTED IN TERMS OF SECTION 31(2)(c) OF THE IMMIGRATION ACT 13 OF 2002: GRANTING OF PERMANENT RESIDENCE STATUS IN TERMS OF SECTION 27(b) OF THE IMMIGRATION ACT: GRADUATES FROM SOUTH AFRICAN TERTIARY INSTITUTIONS IN THE AREA OF CRITIC


----------



## oyingwenya (Dec 13, 2020)

Great, many thanks for this brother.


----------

